# [dns] configuration -->marche pas !!!

## driden91

salut,

je suis en train de monter un server DNS j'ai rajouter une zone dans le named.conf et j'ai creer le fichier correspondant a cette zone dans /var/bind/

et quand je test avec la commande:

named-checkzone promo33g10 /var/bind/promo33g10.zone

voila ce que j'obtiens:

```
 # named-checkzone promo33g10 /var/bind/promo33g10.zone

dns_master_load: /var/bind/promo33g10.zone:61: unknown RR type 'master.promo33g10.'

dns_master_load: /var/bind/promo33g10.zone:66: unknown RR type 'dns'

dns_master_load: /var/bind/promo33g10.zone:67: unknown RR type 'www'

zone promo33g10/IN: loading master file /var/bind/promo33g10.zone: unknown class/type

```

voici mon named.conf

```
options {

   directory "/var/bind";

   // uncomment the following lines to turn on DNS forwarding,

   // and change the forwarding ip address(es) :

   //forward first;

   forwarders {

      192.168.100.100;

      192.168.100.208;

   };

   listen-on-v6 { none; };

        listen-on { 127.0.0.1; };

   // to allow only specific hosts to use the DNS server:

   //allow-query {

   //   127.0.0.1;

   //};

   // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

   //query-source address * port 53;

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

zone "." IN {

   type hint;

   file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

   type master;

   file "pri/localhost.zone";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

   type master;

   file "pri/127.zone";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "promo33g10" {

        type master;

        file "promo33g10.zone";

}; 

```

et voici mon fichier correspondant a la zone que j'ai créé tout en bas de mon named.conf

```
; /var/cache/bind/promo33g10

; Fichier de zone "type" pour le domaine "mondomaine.org"

; Utiliser la commande

; "named-checkzone mondomaine.org /var/bind/mondomaine.org.zone"

; pour vérifier la validité du fichier de zone.

; Utiliser la commande "named-checkconf" pour vérifier la validité du fichier

; de configuration /etc/bind/named.conf

; ATTENTION : ne pas oublier de mettre à jour le "serial" à chaque

; modification des enresgitrements de ce fichier.

; ATTENTION : dans les fichiers de zone, les noms DNS complets doivent se

; terminer par des points (par exemple "master.mondomaine.org.")

; Tous les noms DNS qui ne sont pas complets (i.e. qui ne se terminent

; pas par un point) se terminent implicitement par "mondomaine.org."

; TTL (Time To Live) par défaut.

; Le TTL permet de dire aux serveurs DNS tiers qu'ils ne devront pas

; garder les enregistrements de notre zone en cache au dela de cette

; durée. On met une journée (86400 secondes).

$TTL 86400

; ENREGISTREMENT "SOA" (Start Of a zone of Authority).

; Cet enregistrement donne le nom du serveur DNS primaire et l'adresse mail

; à laquelle on peut joindre l'administrateur du domaine.

; Par exemple, le serveur DNS primaire s'appellera "master" et

; l'adresse mail de l'administrateur sera <root@master.mondomaine.org>

@   IN   SOA   master.promo33g10.   root.dns.promo33g10. (

; Serial (ou "Numéro de série") de la zone.

; Il permet aux serveurs secondaires de savoir s'ils ont besoin

; de se mettre à jour en faisant un transfert de zone avec le serveur

; primaire ou non en comparant leurs "serial" pour cette zone.

; Par convention, il est constitué de la date du jour au format AAAAMMJJ

; suivi du nombre de modifications déjà effectuées sur le fichier de zone

; dans la journée + 1.

; Par exemple, nous sommes le 13 septembre 2005, et c'est la deuxième fois

; que je modifie le fichier de zone aujourd'hui :

   200510202

   ; Refresh.

   ; Intervalle de temps en secondes pendant lequel les serveurs DNS

   ; secondaires attendent avant de vérifier (et éventuellement de

   ; mettre à jour) l'enregistrement SOA du serveur DNS primaire.

   ; On met un 1 journée (86400 secondes).

      86400

      ; Retry.

      ; Intervalle de temps en secondes durant lequel les serveurs DNS

      ; secondaires attendent avant de réessayer une requête vers le serveur DNS

      ; primaire si ce dernier n'est pas accessible.

      ; On met 5 minutes (300 secondes).

         300

    ; Expire.

    ; Intervalle de temps en secondes durant lequel les serveurs DNS

    ; secondaires attendent avant de rejeter les informations de zones s'ils

    ; n'ont pas pu contacter le serveur DNS primaire.

    ; On met 1 mois (2592000 secondes).

          2592000

          ; TTL (Time To Live) minimum.

          ; Durée minimum du TTL d'un enregistrement DNS de la zone.

          ; On met 1 journée (86400 secondes).

             86400

        )

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "NS"

        ; Ces enregistrements donnent les noms DNS des serveurs primaires

        ; et secondaires

        master.promo33g10.         IN   NS   

        

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "A"

        ; Les enregistrements "A" donnent les correspondances DNS <-> IP classiques

        ; Pour qu'une requête DNS "ordi1.mondomaine.org" renvoie "12.42.112.201"

        dns      IN   A   192.168.100.210

        www      IN   A   192.168.100.210

        ;ordi3      IN   A   12.42.112.203

        ;ns0      IN   A   192.168.100.210

        ;ns1      IN   A   42.128.241.12

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "CNAME"

        ; Le champ "CNAME" est utilisé pour faire des "alias DNS",

        ; c'est-à-dire avoir une IP qui répond à plusieurs noms DNS.

        ; Par exemple, pour qu'une requête DNS "www.mondomaine.org" renvoie

        ; aussi l'IP d'ordi1" :

        ;www      IN   CNAME   ns0

        ;mysql      IN   CNAME   ns0  

        ;mail     IN   CNAME   ns0

        ;irc      IN   CNAME   ordi3

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "MX"

        ; Le champ "MX" est utilisé pour les envois de mail.

        ; Quand un serveur de mail doit envoyer un mail à l'adresse

        ; <bouleetbil@frogdev.dyndns.org>, il fait une requête DNS de type "MX" sur

        ; "frogdev.dyndns.org". Il obtient en retour une liste d'adresses IP classées

        ; avec des priorités. Il essaye alors d'envoyer le mail au serveur

        ; principale, s'il est injoignable au serveur secondaire, etc...

        ; Pour les adresses @mondomaine.org, le serveur principal est "ordi1",

        ; le serveur secondaire est "ordi2" et le tertiaire est "ordi3" :

        ;mondomaine.org.      IN   MX   10   ordi1

        ;mondomaine.org.      IN   MX   20   ordi2

        ;mondomaine.org.      IN   MX   30   ordi3

        ; ATTENTION : on ne met pas de "MX" sur un "CNAME",

        ; mais uniquement sur un "A" !

        ; Si on veut inclure un autre fichier de ce fichier :

        ;$INCLUDE nom_de_l'autre_fichier 

```

quelqu'un peut m'aider SVP merci

----------

## Enlight

Enlève le "(non résolu)" malheureux!

----------

## driden91

allo,quelqu'un peut m'aider please

j'ai fait des modif dessus, je n'ai plus que cette erreur:

```
 # named-checkzone promo33g10 /var/bind/promo33g10.zone

dns_master_load: /var/bind/promo33g10.zone:67: unknown RR type 'dns'

zone promo33g10/IN: loading master file /var/bind/promo33g10.zone: unknown class/type

```

et revoici mon fichier pour la zone:

```
; /var/cache/bind/promo33g10

; Fichier de zone "type" pour le domaine "mondomaine.org"

; Utiliser la commande

; "named-checkzone mondomaine.org /var/bind/mondomaine.org.zone"

; pour vérifier la validité du fichier de zone.

; Utiliser la commande "named-checkconf" pour vérifier la validité du fichier

; de configuration /etc/bind/named.conf

; ATTENTION : ne pas oublier de mettre à jour le "serial" à chaque

; modification des enresgitrements de ce fichier.

; ATTENTION : dans les fichiers de zone, les noms DNS complets doivent se

; terminer par des points (par exemple "master.mondomaine.org.")

; Tous les noms DNS qui ne sont pas complets (i.e. qui ne se terminent

; pas par un point) se terminent implicitement par "mondomaine.org."

; TTL (Time To Live) par défaut.

; Le TTL permet de dire aux serveurs DNS tiers qu'ils ne devront pas

; garder les enregistrements de notre zone en cache au dela de cette

; durée. On met une journée (86400 secondes).

$TTL 86400

; ENREGISTREMENT "SOA" (Start Of a zone of Authority).

; Cet enregistrement donne le nom du serveur DNS primaire et l'adresse mail

; à laquelle on peut joindre l'administrateur du domaine.

; Par exemple, le serveur DNS primaire s'appellera "master" et

; l'adresse mail de l'administrateur sera <root@master.mondomaine.org>

@   IN   SOA   master.promo33g10.   root.dns.promo33g10. (

; Serial (ou "Numéro de série") de la zone.

; Il permet aux serveurs secondaires de savoir s'ils ont besoin

; de se mettre à jour en faisant un transfert de zone avec le serveur

; primaire ou non en comparant leurs "serial" pour cette zone.

; Par convention, il est constitué de la date du jour au format AAAAMMJJ

; suivi du nombre de modifications déjà effectuées sur le fichier de zone

; dans la journée + 1.

; Par exemple, nous sommes le 13 septembre 2005, et c'est la deuxième fois

; que je modifie le fichier de zone aujourd'hui :

   200510202

   ; Refresh.

   ; Intervalle de temps en secondes pendant lequel les serveurs DNS

   ; secondaires attendent avant de vérifier (et éventuellement de

   ; mettre à jour) l'enregistrement SOA du serveur DNS primaire.

   ; On met un 1 journée (86400 secondes).

      86400

      ; Retry.

      ; Intervalle de temps en secondes durant lequel les serveurs DNS

      ; secondaires attendent avant de réessayer une requête vers le serveur DNS

      ; primaire si ce dernier n'est pas accessible.

      ; On met 5 minutes (300 secondes).

         300

    ; Expire.

    ; Intervalle de temps en secondes durant lequel les serveurs DNS

    ; secondaires attendent avant de rejeter les informations de zones s'ils

    ; n'ont pas pu contacter le serveur DNS primaire.

    ; On met 1 mois (2592000 secondes).

          2592000

          ; TTL (Time To Live) minimum.

          ; Durée minimum du TTL d'un enregistrement DNS de la zone.

          ; On met 1 journée (86400 secondes).

             86400

        )

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "NS"

        ; Ces enregistrements donnent les noms DNS des serveurs primaires

        ; et secondaires

                 IN   NS master.promo33g10.   

       

        

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "A"

        ; Les enregistrements "A" donnent les correspondances DNS <-> IP classiques

        ; Pour qu'une requête DNS "ordi1.mondomaine.org" renvoie "12.42.112.201"

        dns    IN   A   192.168.100.210

        ;www    IN   A   192.168.100.210

        ;ordi3      IN   A   12.42.112.203

        ;master.promo33g10      IN   A   192.168.100.210

        ;ns1      IN   A   42.128.241.12

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "CNAME"

        ; Le champ "CNAME" est utilisé pour faire des "alias DNS",

        ; c'est-à-dire avoir une IP qui répond à plusieurs noms DNS.

        ; Par exemple, pour qu'une requête DNS "www.mondomaine.org" renvoie

        ; aussi l'IP d'ordi1" :

        ;www      IN   CNAME   ns0

        ;mysql      IN   CNAME   ns0  

        ;mail     IN   CNAME   ns0

        ;irc      IN   CNAME   ordi3

        ; ENREGISTREMENTS "MX"

        ; Le champ "MX" est utilisé pour les envois de mail.

        ; Quand un serveur de mail doit envoyer un mail à l'adresse

        ; <bouleetbil@frogdev.dyndns.org>, il fait une requête DNS de type "MX" sur

        ; "frogdev.dyndns.org". Il obtient en retour une liste d'adresses IP classées

        ; avec des priorités. Il essaye alors d'envoyer le mail au serveur

        ; principale, s'il est injoignable au serveur secondaire, etc...

        ; Pour les adresses @mondomaine.org, le serveur principal est "ordi1",

        ; le serveur secondaire est "ordi2" et le tertiaire est "ordi3" :

        ;mondomaine.org.      IN   MX   10   ordi1

        ;mondomaine.org.      IN   MX   20   ordi2

        ;mondomaine.org.      IN   MX   30   ordi3

        ; ATTENTION : on ne met pas de "MX" sur un "CNAME",

        ; mais uniquement sur un "A" !

        ; Si on veut inclure un autre fichier de ce fichier :

        ;$INCLUDE nom_de_l'autre_fichier 

```

----------

## bdz

Je ne suis pas un expert en DNS donc du premier coup d'oeil je ne sais pas ce qui ne va pas dans ton fichier.

Mais a tout hazard voici mon humble fichier de zone qui semble conrespondre au même genre de serveur DNS que tu veux faire.

Peut être que ca pourra t'aider

Attention au début des lignes c'est des TAB pas des espace. Je ne me souviens plus très bien mais c'est peut être important.

```
;

; Zone file for wnm.private

;

$TTL 3D

@       IN      SOA     blackhole.wnm.private. hostmaster.wnm.private. (

                        2005062601      ; serial, todays date + todays serial #

                        8H              ; refresh, seconds

                        2H              ; retry, seconds

                        4W              ; expire, seconds

                        1D )            ; minimum, seconds

;

                NS      blackhole       ; Inet Address of name server

                MX      10 blackhole    ; Primary Mail Exchanger

                MX      20 cube         ; Secondary Mail Exchanger

;

localhost       A       127.0.0.1

gw              A       192.168.1.254

                TXT     "The router"

wallash         A       192.168.1.2

                TXT     "The old wallash"

cube            A       192.168.1.3

                TXT     "The small cube"

wilma           A       192.168.1.4

                TXT     "Acer Aspire 2003 laptop"

blackhole       A       192.168.1.5

                TXT     "WnM local network server"
```

----------

## ultrabug

Salut driden91

As-tu lu le chapitre concernant les DNS a cette URL (des howto FR) ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382778-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Bon courage  :Smile: 

EDIT: a priori ca vient de ce howto...   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by ultrabug on Thu Oct 20, 2005 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NiLuJe

@bdz : Ils servent à quoi les TXT sur tes A?

----------

## bdz

Visiblement son fichier de config vient de ce howto donc il a déjà du le lire, non?

Il y a plein d'espaces au début de tes lignes. Ca par contre je suis a peut près certain que ce n'est pas très bon. Il y a certaines lignes ou il faut absolument qu'il n'y ai pas d'espaces au debut. 

Par exemple sur celle là c'est pas bon:

```
        dns    IN   A   192.168.100.210
```

donc si ca n'est pas uniquement un effet du copier coller dans le forum, enlève les de ton fichier.

Les TXT c'est une description de la machine. C'est optionel

----------

## NiLuJe

Et ça apparaîtrait où cette description?

----------

## bdz

Là ou tu la demande au serveur DNS.

Par exemple la commande suivante qui demande toute les info sur ma zone:

```
blackhole doc # dig wnm.private axfr

; <<>> DiG 9.2.5 <<>> wnm.private axfr

;; global options:  printcmd

wnm.private.            259200  IN      SOA     blackhole.wnm.private. hostmaster.wnm.private. 2005062601 28800 7200 2419200 86400

wnm.private.            259200  IN      NS      blackhole.wnm.private.

wnm.private.            259200  IN      MX      10 blackhole.wnm.private.

wnm.private.            259200  IN      MX      20 cube.wnm.private.

blackhole.wnm.private.  259200  IN      A       192.168.1.5

blackhole.wnm.private.  259200  IN      TXT     "WnM local network server"

cube.wnm.private.       259200  IN      A       192.168.1.3

cube.wnm.private.       259200  IN      TXT     "The small cube"

gw.wnm.private.         259200  IN      A       192.168.1.254

gw.wnm.private.         259200  IN      TXT     "The router"

localhost.wnm.private.  259200  IN      A       127.0.0.1

wallash.wnm.private.    259200  IN      A       192.168.1.2

wallash.wnm.private.    259200  IN      TXT     "The old wallash"

wilma.wnm.private.      259200  IN      A       192.168.1.4

wilma.wnm.private.      259200  IN      TXT     "Acer Aspire 2003 laptop"

wnm.private.            259200  IN      SOA     blackhole.wnm.private. hostmaster.wnm.private. 2005062601 28800 7200 2419200 86400

;; Query time: 1 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Thu Oct 20 18:26:17 2005

;; XFR size: 16 records
```

----------

## NiLuJe

Oki doki! 

Mci m'sieur  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *bdz wrote:*   

> Visiblement son fichier de config vient de ce howto donc il a déjà du le lire, non?

 

En effet  :Smile:  j'ai vu après en lisant les commentaires. c'est édité  :Smile: 

EDIT: tiens, je viens de passer Guru \o/ rofl...

----------

